# Accidental Fish Ohio Largemouth Today!!!



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Today was an interesting day! I went out to Lake Erie and fished the pier in lorain. I was havin a real slow day, saw a few white bass breakin water so I casted out the old aggitator and a jig. Caught 4, then on the fifth one i was reeling him in and was just about to pull it out of the water, when something big came up and swallowed him! My drag started screaming and then i realized it was a nice size Erie LM bass! No idea on weight but he was about 23 inches with tons of girth.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> Nice fish!


Thanks!! I appreciated it


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish - Congratulations!


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I always wondered what that would be like ,,,had a few follow some of my gillz but never got one in.....NICE FISH:B


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome. Never had that experience, congratulations!

Healthy looking beast there, was he hooked as well or did the fish bring him in?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

You must be like 10' tall. Average forearm is 12" without your hand. I know your hand isn't 12" nor is it 10" even if you have a longer than average forearm.

Nice fish regardless.


----------



## Auk23 (Jul 25, 2011)

Real Nice fish there, Congrats


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> You must be like 10' tall. Average forearm is 12" without your hand. I know your hand isn't 12" nor is it 10" even if you have a longer than average forearm.
> 
> Nice fish regardless.


Interesting point. I just measured from the bend in the elbow to the tip on my longest finger is 17 inches. I'm 5'11". I now have a built in ruler. THX


Nice bass!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow nice fish! definitely a good lake erie largemouth


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome fish! Don't say it was accidental! Say it was your plan all along....hook into a small white bass to entice the bigger boys!!!!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I believe him saying it is 23". The fish is angled upward not flat against his arm. Nice bass.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Why does every fish size on here have to be challenged? First he said about 23 inches. Now I am 5'7" and from the bend in my elbow to the tip of my middle finger is just over 17.5 in. Looking at that picture you can clearly see that the fish extends about 4 inches past the bend of the elbow. So on me that would make the fish just over 21.5 inches. So if he is a bigger guy than me you could easily add an inch to that and it would make it 22.5in.

Again really NICE FISH and don't let the doubters bother you.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice toad!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

legendaryyaj said:


> You must be like 10' tall. Average forearm is 12" without your hand. I know your hand isn't 12" nor is it 10" even if you have a longer than average forearm.
> 
> Nice fish regardless.


You just can't post about bass on this site, these bass guys get soooo bent out of shape if you guess a size. Seriously grow up and let it go... If he claims the fish was 45" long and 50lbs, how does that effect you? Why call him out on it? 

I normally don't even click on threads that mention bass caught, because You can see comments like this coming a mile away.


Nice fish dude, and that is awesome how it was caught. I've had that happen twice while bluegill fishing but never got a hookup.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice bass dude. That fish is clearly alot larger than a 17 or 18 inch fish. The fish isn't laying against his arm, that is also clear as day. It's 21-22 all day. You can tell by the size of it's mouth compared to his hand as well, toad no doubt. 

Haters gonna hate, why is it always bass and river steelhead fisherman who takes shots at other guys fish, never walleye fisherman. Inferior complex of sorts


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Nice bass dude. That fish is clearly alot larger than a 17 or 18 inch fish. The fish isn't laying against his arm, that is also clear as day. It's 21-22 all day. You can tell by the size of it's mouth compared to his hand as well, toad no doubt.
> 
> Haters gonna hate, why is it always bass and river steelhead fisherman who takes shots at other guys fish, never walleye fisherman. Inferior complex of sorts



Thats because Walleye fishermen are all so innocent.....right?? nice bass by the way


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Good looking fish!


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Well the size of the fish was questioned like always. Now let's see how long it takes for the other comment to come up.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Darrrrrrrr...Was it released?...lol


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful catch! No such thing as an accident if your lines in the water. Keep posting your fish/ length / weight whenever you can and doubters, take a flyin' leap!--Tim...............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

dont hate... congratulate


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice fish man and srew all the jealous haters most of them probably never catch squat 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

nice fish!... i think it's a pretty cool story on how you caught it.... it hasn't happened to me yet...but i wish it would... i love catching gillz and such on my ultralight... after fighting with one of them then to have a big ol bass come along and hit it ... one this size would bend my ultralights into a pretzel!!!...


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> Nice bass dude. That fish is clearly alot larger than a 17 or 18 inch fish. The fish isn't laying against his arm, that is also clear as day. It's 21-22 all day. You can tell by the size of it's mouth compared to his hand as well, toad no doubt.
> 
> Haters gonna hate, why is it always bass and river steelhead fisherman who takes shots at other guys fish, never walleye fisherman. Inferior complex of sorts


Aaaaa!!!!!!!attacking the steelheaders!!!No!!!!!!!!!!!!lol!!that is a nice toad and the story behind it is unforgettable!!a bass on a bass!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Great story! Great fish!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> \
> Haters gonna hate, why is it always bass and river steelhead fisherman who takes shots at other guys fish, never walleye fisherman. Inferior complex of sorts


Because the walleye guys are too busy fighting about where they found them, how secretive they are about their spots, bitter old rivalries between groups of friends, rod limits, etc. Heck, the LE forum gets as many padlocked threads as anywhere else on this forum. Friendships have ended on LE forum.

I do agree with you, though, that fish is easily 21-22 inches.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the post and pic. VERY nice Bass!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

People are always hating, no matter what I guess their just doing their job as haters

_The Silverback_


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good catch.....no matter what size!


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! And for the record it was past my elbow, i had its head picked up. And he had my jig in his lower lip. I cant believe the hook managed to get him.


----------



## seebachers (Aug 7, 2010)

Great fish. When I worked at the Ford plant in Lorain, the family and I fished the pier regularly. My 4 year old daughter left her line hanging off the pier and was playing in the gravel when I saw her pool going crazy, I ran over and yanked her line and called her over. She could barely wind it in and it happened to be a 17 inch smallmouth. Caught walleye, perch, white bass, smallmouth, and sheephead off the pier. I never saw a largemouth. Nice fish!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ok heres a nother person with fish eyes if that fish was 23 in the guy holding it would have to be about 10 ' tall...and we know thats not the case ..now 17 or 18 in is more beliveable..fact i am 6'5'' and my arm from sholder to finger tip is 32 in ... so come on now fess up fish tail .... and the guy holding the fish is only half and arm.....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a fine largemouth. Your decription of the catch was truly interesting.

Too bad some of the LARGEMOUTHS on this site can't learn to keep their piehole shut and enjoy other members catch.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i do enjoy a great fish ..just not a the fish tails that go with it... all my fish are on bumps you can see how long they are ..theres no way thats 23 in bass 








then by god this is a fish ohio too 








to bad its 1 inch short:mad


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder if it is dead?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

firstflight111 said:


> ok heres a nother person with fish eyes if that fish was 23 in the guy holding it would have to be about 10 ' tall...and we know thats not the case ..now 17 or 18 in is more beliveable..fact i am 6'5'' and my arm from sholder to finger tip is 32 in ... so come on now fess up fish tail .... and the guy holding the fish is only half and arm.....


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

FirstF lets try it this way. You say your arm is 32 in. If you subtract 8 in for your hand you have 24in divide that by 2 gives you 12in. 12 plus 8 is 20in. His fish extends past the bend of the elbow so it would be over 20 and it appears to extend past 2-3 inches. If you want to check my method bend your arm and your hand will basically be even with the top of your shoulder.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Let's do it this way. Take the man's word For it.

23 inches, nice fish. Congrats.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

firstflight111 said:


> ok heres a nother person with fish eyes if that fish was 23 in the guy holding it would have to be about 10 ' tall...and we know thats not the case ..now 17 or 18 in is more beliveable..fact i am 6'5'' and my arm from sholder to finger tip is 32 in ... so come on now fess up fish tail .... and the guy holding the fish is only half and arm.....



People like you are the reason I NEVER post what I catch on this site, I have before but got PM's about how I need to stop lying and ect even tho I also had verified length pictures but they were bland pictures I like the good looking pictures to post with out a flat fish on a ruler. I wish I could for other members to enjoy the catches and check out my fish for the day or a great catch I had. But then fish gods who know anything and everything as yourself come in a ruin the thread to derailment and the poster can't even enjoy sharing there catch with fellow OGF members its a shame. 


Nice catch and great story, keep the fish pictures coming. Haters always hate,they got nothing better to do.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Nice fish buddy! My brother had that happen with a pike once but you are the first one I know of getting a hook into a bass that way. Awesome!!!

Firstflight, why does it seem that you have to always question anyone who does not include a tape measure in their pic? Really, it's starting to get old.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

why would i hate on a largmouth ..no its the fish tails guys tell ..do we have to bring up the 11 lb bass again realy ..


Evinrude58 FirstF lets try it this way. You say your arm is 32 in. If you subtract 8 in for your hand you have 24in divide that by 2 gives you 12in. 12 plus 8 is 20in. His fish extends past the bend of the elbow so it would be over 20 and it appears to extend past 2-3 inches. If you want to check my method bend your arm and your hand will basically be even with the top of your shoulder
i dont know were you live but half you arm is not 8 in ...more like 15 just saying ...

JimmyMac thats a nice pic of you in the rain


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

P-NUT said:


> Nice fish buddy! My brother had that happen with a pike once but you are the first one I know of getting a hook into a bass that way. Awesome!!!
> 
> Firstflight, why does it seem that you have to always question anyone who does not include a tape measure in their pic? Really, it's starting to get old.


just trying to keep it honest ..thats why i use a bump there so questions.. fact if you dont know dont guess keep a tape in you box then you know


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

fish on! said:


> Let's do it this way. Take the man's word For it.


Standing ovation. Easily the simplest and best post in this thread.


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

Great fish! No doubt any fisherman would be proud to catch one like that. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> just trying to keep it honest ..thats why i use a bump there so questions.. fact if you dont know dont guess keep a tape in you box then you know


I actually have more questions about what in the world you are saying here than I did about the original poster's reported length. 

This one is pretty simple. The kid ADMITTED he wasn't trying for a big bass. He ADMITTED it was an incidental catch. It's very, VERY clear he was using his arm for support, not relativity, and STILL there are people claiming he must be ten feet tall with hands cast in iron molding and the ability to fly in order for his reported size to be accurate.

GET A GRIP people. You drive people away from sharing their catches here. You make people question this community. It is ABUNDANTLY clear to anyone with decent vision and perspective, that this fish is a good 4 or more inches above his elbow. I will never understand why the same people say the same things about a reported catch.

Thanks to those of you who apparently have determined that your perspective on a photo is 100% accurate 100% of the time, you're discouraging new members from posting their pics and reports.

I may be beaten up for this rant, but so be it. GROW UP. This guy could not have been more honest about the catch, and all of the sudden he's a 10 foot swamp monster who turns green whenever he gets a bite. 

To those of you who are (repeatedly) critical of these types of posts, please tell me what it is you consider the perfect post. Some of you have continually questioned and criticized posts like this, so I'm curious what you folks need to just call a great catch exactly that. At least two of you should know you fall into this category, so feel free to pm me on the proper etiquette for passing the OGF fish photo gestapo.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Well said.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

jcustunner24 said:


> I actually have more questions about what in the world you are saying here than I did about the original poster's reported length.
> 
> This one is pretty simple. The kid ADMITTED he wasn't trying for a big bass. He ADMITTED it was an incidental catch. It's very, VERY clear he was using his arm for support, not relativity, and STILL there are people claiming he must be ten feet tall with hands cast in iron molding and the ability to fly in order for his reported size to be accurate.
> 
> ...


so your doing what your bashing people for doing ..
WAY TO GO ....
ITS NOT JUST ME SO WHY ARE YOU CHASING AFTER ME ... 

OH WHEN YOUR A MOD TALK TO ME THEN ...
AGAIN BACK TO THE 11 LB BASS STORIE AGAIN ..... 

YOU SEE MY POST I TELL IT LIKE IT IS NO B.S. THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE ... 

if i told as many fish tails i would have 300 fish ohios from last week 

and if you dont like what i post up dont read it just block me and you wont see it :B


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

wow you have been waiting a long time to use that one ..its almost funny


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Dont worry kid. I was always told:Its not the size thats important its what you can do with it.
Nice fish!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry I didn't explain my measuring method more precisely. I figured most people would figure when you bend your arm at the elbow that puts your wrist about level with the top of your shoulder. For those who only believe in the tape measure even those can be made to lie. If you can't see the start of the tape how do you know the fish doesn't start at the 4in mark. I pretty much take everyone's word on their catch. Why shouldn't I, what would they gain by lying. I kind of feel sorry for those who are so cynical they have to challenge fish sizes.

As I have said twice before REALLY NICE FISH and am jealous you cauaght it and not me.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> if i told as many fish tails i would have 300 fish ohios from last week


And that wouldn't bother me one bit. Of course, I'd prefer you post more than just the tail. I'd like to see the whole fish. 


For the record, I'm not "chasing after you," I'm discouraging beating people up over their fish size because it discourages new members from posting their pics. Personally, I like seeing the pictures people post, regardless of how big their fish is and most certainly regardless of how big they say it is. Some of the best pictures on this site are of four inch fish, because the hand holding it is attached to a five year old with a huge smile on their face. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hahaha, again, just sit back and enjoy the entertainment!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

hey i enjoy a great fish stoire with pics.... i can sit here all day and tell about what i caught.....but you want to see the fish that went with the tail ...
















here i will show you how its done 
me and my buddy went to erie and got some nice smallies 
















ok if you want to brag about what you got that day 
me and a buddy went to berlin and got a 19 in smallie and some others 

















see the difference


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> WOW GUESS I SHOW YOU HOW ITS DONE .......


Except for if anyone else posted that pic you'd ask why in the pic of the whole fish it doesn't reach the 13" mark but when you zoom in on the tail it's magically there. See.... anyone's pics can be criticized. Even yours. Let the kid enjoy his fish. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

why you haten on an 1/8 of an in really... your the hater...... ahhhhhhh i see its ok for you to do it ... NICE


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay just congratulate the guy & move on.Don't take away from his proud moment with the bickering.It's a great catch,kudos on the fine catch.


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

Ban me if you want, but here is the truth. You whining little girls are all selfish babies. This section of the forum is starting to suck because of the rediculous critisism. I haven't been here very long, but it's my understanding, alot of people don't even come here very much because the forums are littered with your garbage posts. Let the guy brag about his catch if he wants, and don't question him. The same thing goes for all you people that complain about guys keeping fish. I would love to see a rule put in place that stops all of this nonsence. I would love to be able to come here, and just see how the fishing is, or see what everyone is catching, but it's almost impossible to do with all the elementary junk that you guys write on here. It goes way beyond you guys being "opinionated".


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Can we just shut down this link, and let the kid enjoy the fish he caught.


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

I was happy to catch a couple of decent largemouth at mogadore today but after reading all this my mouth is shut. I would like to say thanks to the guy that gave my a heads up and how he caught his. many thanks!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice bass, I think we are all missing the point - that little White bass never had a chance.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Just saw this thread and wanted to congratulate you. :B

I love it when people catch :B in heavily hit areas like a pier. Reminds me of the time i saw someone catch a big halibut off the ventura pier in cali. That is one of my fave things about fishing, the mystery that lies underneath the surface.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Will say this, BETTER than anything I caught today! Or in a while. NICE fish!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Ry440 said:


> i was reeling him in and was just about to pull it out of the water, when something big came up and swallowed him! .


Take that story and apply it to saltwater. No joke I was _*wading*_ some backwater down in Florida and hooked into a decent Sea Trout. Once hooked Sea Trout tend to go straight to the surface and shake violently, this one was no different. He went to the surface, shook like crazy, then a freakin 5 FOOT BULL SHARK demolished him! This happened 5 feet in front of me while WADING!. Shark only managed to get half of him in the first gulp, so I reeled in the other "half" and immediately tossed it back out: wouldn't you know it that Bull shark did a B-line engulfed the rest...I hooked up and it spooled me in seconds flat!

Thanks for the story - almost every person i've fished heavily with has one similar (I.E. reeling in a fish, only to have a bigger one attack it). It's more or less a once in a lifetime event...Most of the stories I've heard end with the angler failing to land the fish....Congrats!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> just trying to keep it honest ..thats why i use a bump there so questions.. fact if you dont know dont guess keep a tape in you box then you know



Aren't you the guy that said he ot bit off by muskie, 23 different times?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> I actually have more questions about what in the world you are saying here than I did about the original poster's reported length.
> 
> This one is pretty simple. The kid ADMITTED he wasn't trying for a big bass. He ADMITTED it was an incidental catch. It's very, VERY clear he was using his arm for support, not relativity, and STILL there are people claiming he must be ten feet tall with hands cast in iron molding and the ability to fly in order for his reported size to be accurate.
> 
> ...


Well said jcustunner WELL SAID!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> hey i enjoy a great fish stoire with pics.... i can sit here all day and tell about what i caught.....but you want to see the fish that went with the tail ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are home made boards, you mismarked the entire board by 3 inches I would have to see a video clip because these are photshopped blah blah see how that works?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

JamesT said:


> Just saw this thread and wanted to congratulate you. :B
> 
> I love it when people catch :B in heavily hit areas like a pier. Reminds me of the time i saw someone catch a big halibut off the ventura pier in cali. That is one of my fave things about fishing, the mystery that lies underneath the surface.



True, when my drag goes off or bobber goes under I always think THIS could be the big one
Then I bring the fish in and my bubble is burst 
To the OP, this is a nice bass, I caught one years ago like you did but I was bringing in a little 3" bluegill


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Take that story and apply it to saltwater. No joke I was _*wading*_ some backwater down in Florida and hooked into a decent Sea Trout. Once hooked Sea Trout tend to go straight to the surface and shake violently, this one was no different. He went to the surface, shook like crazy, then a freakin 5 FOOT BULL SHARK demolished him! This happened 5 feet in front of me while WADING!. Shark only managed to get half of him in the first gulp, so I reeled in the other "half" and immediately tossed it back out: wouldn't you know it that Bull shark did a B-line engulfed the rest...I hooked up and it spooled me in seconds flat!
> 
> Thanks for the story - almost every person i've fished heavily with has one similar (I.E. reeling in a fish, only to have a bigger one attack it). It's more or less a once in a lifetime event...Most of the stories I've heard end with the angler failing to land the fish....Congrats!


Thats a crazy story. You would of seen me running across the top of the water. That takes some big uns to be wading out there.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hasnt this kid gotten bashed for a post before, only with a smallmouth? 

NICE FISH DUDE! THAT HAD TO GET YOUR ADRENALINE PUMPING!!!!!!! GREAT CATCH!!!!


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

This thread needs to get locked. I cannot stand the people who come on here and bash fish sizes. I was originally a member on here to gain information and congratulate people on their catches. Now, every time I log on there is some loser hiding behind their screen criticizing people's catch. That's a nice fish man, and an awesome story behind it. Keep posting those pictures and let the haters keep running their mouths.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

alock0889 said:


> This thread needs to get locked. I cannot stand the people who come on here and bash fish sizes. I was originally a member on here to gain information and congratulate people on their catches. Now, every time I log on there is some loser hiding behind their screen criticizing people's catch. That's a nice fish man, and an awesome story behind it. Keep posting those pictures and let the haters keep running their mouths.


So it is better to lock a guys thread than it is to deal with the people calling him a liar?


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

If people didnt b**ch and moan about how big it was and never called him a liar, there would be no need to lock the thread.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

alock0889 said:


> If people didnt b**ch and moan about how big it was and never called him a liar, there would be no need to lock the thread.


That is my point, WHY punish the guy that started this thread by locking it because of 1 or 2 guys that can't either ignore the thread or just play nice?
You are throwing out the baby with the bath water


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well this thread has 2300 views..... someone likes controversy. Anyway, Awesome Bass! Ive had bass hit gills 3 times in the past year... never got a hook in them though... ill tell ya though, the ones that hit were not small. If that bass is feeding on white bass, i think anybody would be proud of it..... well i guess not everybody


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Why don't we all just drop & ignore the controversy and just give the guy props.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> ok heres a nother person with fish eyes if that fish was 23 in the guy holding it would have to be about 10 ' tall...and we know thats not the case ..now 17 or 18 in is more beliveable..fact i am 6'5'' and my arm from sholder to finger tip is 32 in ... so come on now fess up fish tail .... and the guy holding the fish is only half and arm.....


I looked at your 18" fish photo and the orig. posters fish photo which you say is a 17 or 18"? They certainly don't look the same size. And to be clear, I think your fish is smaller.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> to bad its 1 inch short:mad


The above is 18" ? and you are 6'5"
And the below is 17-18 ? So I think this guy must be about 3'8" based on the size of your hand and his hand.

By the way both are nice fish IMO.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I've been biting my tongue for days...Puterdude...please take the necessary steps to make that happen and remove this ridiculous thread. *Please end* the daily agony of self-professed English teachers and "Pontificators" which extend this thread WELL BEYOND the intended purpose. 

The puropose of this site is for "brothers" to help "brothers" enjoy their time on the water and to hopefully catch fish while doing so. It IS NOT to question every post about it's authenticity and exactness. Guys...grow up. This thread has been, for days, the epitome (short of being hypocritical...pause....while some of you check Webster's...) of the anthithesis (another pause ....) of what this site is about. Congrats on the catch!! Who's got the next one....I see lot's of BS cynical doubters and no pics of what they are catching right now....Those are the guys junking up this site!!!!!!!!!!!!! Either help others or just keep your opinions to your selves. *The garbage takes serious guys too much time to sort through!*


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I am going to close this thread for one reason and one reason only,to spare RY440 from having to read anymore about it.

It is a shame someone can't come on the site,take a picture of a great catch,tell his story and not have some of you start a debate about how big the fish actually is.I, as a moderator, am getting tired of reading posts made by self appointed length & weight police tearing a member a part about the fishes weight or length.So what is a guy is off on the length or weight does it matter since it's not a tournament where money is at stake? You could take an example from one of our best bass fisherman on the site,he visited the thread and never uttered a word about the length,just congratulated the guy,said nice catch and left.There is nothing to be gained by belittling someone that over estimates the length or weight of a fish.If it makes you feel better why not get yourself a job at a traveling carnival and guess peoples weight & height and spare the rest of us.
This site's birth was intended to be a site to promote learning,sharing, and enjoying all that fishing has to offer,not a place to argue,belittle or question every picture posted.I suggest we all get back to that concept.

RY440,A darn nice catch,one you should be proud of & enjoy! Congrats


----------

